# Spent auto catalyst refining



## Alex (Jan 29, 2009)

Are there any people who sending scrap auto catalysts for refining in Europe? Any feedback on european refiners?


----------



## Lou (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure there are. I'm fairly certain that Heraeus GmbH handles most of it.

Check their website, or better yet, try google.com.



Lou


----------



## Alex (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for answer. Actually i ment any feedback with some yield info...


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2009)

Yield info? That depends on the catalyst--who made, it how it was made, how long it was used and under what conditions, how it was processed.

I don't think you'll find that to be a general thing. 


Sorry.


----------



## Alex (Feb 3, 2009)

Come on, there's such term as "average european mix"...
Any feedback on refining terms? How it may vary between different refineries?


----------



## Lou (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, it sounds like you must know more about it than I do. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 3, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex (Feb 4, 2009)

Lou,i didn't want to give offence to you as to professional.
Just keeping up discussion.


----------



## Oz (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt you offended anyone, but your question may have amused a few. Lou made valid points on the variables involved and to the best of my knowledge does not make his living processing converters. The few people that have exact numbers are for unused cats, and have averages for used of different types and different locations. You will find that people with this type of information tend to keep it to themselves as I know individuals who have spent years trying to get an idea on yields. Just so you don’t leave this empty you will find that countries with higher emission standards have higher PGM content and more of a given PGM tends to be used in years that the spot price of the element in question is low compared to the others, as to a degree they can change the ratios.


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2009)

you might see if you can find out what the manufacturers put in them,


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2009)

Only the refiner knows.

The refiner is the last liar.


----------



## Alex (Feb 5, 2009)

Too much drama, guys.
Just wanted to know if somebody sending cats for refining in Europe.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 5, 2009)

Alex said:


> Too much drama, guys.
> Just wanted to know if somebody sending cats for refining in Europe.



Heh!
Welcome to Gold Refining Forum.com! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

I would imagine there could be several that read this forum that do in fact send cat material to Europe.
But getting them to share the info you seek....would be another story all together.
But hey, thanks for trying. I hope, in fact that someone proves me wrong.
Randy


----------



## Alex (Feb 5, 2009)

From information sharing we getting competition between refiners, from competition - better terms, from better terms - more profit for suppliers.
IMHO.


----------



## Oz (Feb 5, 2009)

Alex,

You changed your post on me while I was typing. Answering your revised post I understand your thoughts but many buyers as well as refiners do not want the competition you speak of because they prefer to keep the markets they have. And yes there is a lot of voodoo in particular when converters are involved.

Below is my response to your original post.

No one wants to chase you off! You have been told the name of the largest platinum group refiner in Europe, Heraeus in Germany. Then you asked the most sought after question when it comes to converters, how much of what is in them. You were told that the individual converters can vary greatly. As for an “average European mix” only a large dealer or refiner in Europe would have that information. They are very likely not going to want to give you information that helps you become their competition and the refineries will not disclose their customer’s private data. No drama that I saw.

While what you were asking for is very hard to find, this site is simply astounding with the information it does contain. Refining is a very secretive business and never have I seen this much information on it in one place. The site is interactive as well and you can ask questions and very often they are answered, but not always. Sit back and enjoy the information, this site is free and one of the few exceptions I have seen to the rule “you get what you pay for” as with this site you get far more than you paid.


----------



## Alex (Feb 5, 2009)

No doubt that it's the best precious metals related forum on the web so far.


----------



## Lou (Feb 5, 2009)

Alex said:


> No doubt that it's the best precious metals related forum on the web so far.
> Regarding European refineries - even Heraeus these days don't do refining at their premices. But meanwhile in small baltic country Latvia there's a company Lekon which operates full circle of catalyst treatment. I mean final consumer of spent catalysts with much more attractive terms than others.




Oh they don't do they? I might believe Heraeus doesn't do reclamation from converters and other low grade scrap at their facilities, but I know for a fact that they do refine on their premises. 

I gave you the best answer I could with regards to what's in catalytic converters. I'm not offended at all, and I hope you aren't. I gave you the best answer I had. Goldsilverpro gave you the best answer period.


Lou


----------

